# Another good deal on a Taurus single stack 9



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Saw this today online from Palmetto state armory as part of there Valentines day sale the Taurus G2S on sale for 179.99 plus free shipping, this single stack holds 7+1 rounds of 9mm ! It replaces the discontinued 709 so if your looking for a subcompact single stack 9mm I think its worth a look.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

No surprise at that price. You're getting exactly what you're paying for.
Junk.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

win231, when did you own one?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Outlaw said:


> win231, when did you own one?


Never owned one. I've also never owned a Ford Pinto or Chevy Vega.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

win231 said:


> Never owned one. I've also never owned a Ford Pinto or Chevy Vega.


So you are speaking on hearsay? By the way, my first new car was a 77 Pinto, put 170 thou on it with only brakes and tires.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Something interesting about the new G2 series I don't hear much about. The trigger is SA/striker fired but it has 2nd strike capability. It doesn't have that long, heavy pull like a DAO to get 2nd strike capability. Technically I can't figure out how Taurus did that. A short, light pull fully cocks the striker from what I've watched on Youtube. Some prefer tap-rack-bang but I like the option to quickly get off another shot with one hand if I have to.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Outlaw said:


> So you are speaking on hearsay? By the way, my first new car was a 77 Pinto, put 170 thou on it with only brakes and tires.


Yes, I'm speaking on hearsay.
Other examples of hearsay: Charles Manson was a murderer. But I've never seen him kill anyone, so I'm speaking on hearsay.
John F. Kennedy was assassinated. But I didn't personally witness it, so I'm speaking on hearsay.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I owned a Tarus PT111 and a PT145. They were okay but, not great so I sold them off. Not familiar with this Tarus model and not interested in it. With that said, I think the best advice comes from those that actually own or have owned them and not from hearsay. Just saying! 
And yes, at one time I owned a '73 Vega station wagon that served me well for many years. Even raced it at the local drag strip for a year with its original 4 cylinder and a BM shift kit in its auto transmission and 4:11 rear gears. It would chirp the rear tires when it up shifted from 1rst to 2nd gear on the street with 5 people on board. The next year of racing, I dropped a stock chevy 350 into the engine bay. Tight fit but, it worked. Added a Dana 44 rear end with 4:88 gears and slicks. Sub 13 second time slips at 115 miles per hour.


----------

